# Netbeans, Sun Studio Creator 2, lassen sich nicht installier



## Samuel.81 (13. Feb 2006)

Hallo jetzt weis ich echt nicht mehr weiter... :?
Confused


Ich lerne seit einiger zeit java
und benutze JCreator LE funktioniert auch alles wunderbar

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir Netbeans 4.1 angesehen
(es lief also schonmal(allerdings habe ich seitdem Windows neu installiert))
dann wollte ich vor einigen Tagen Netbeans 5 installieren, das schlägt aber jedesmal fehl...

dann dachte ich mir evtl. der Download defekt...neu runtergeladen...gleiches Problem
okay dann eben wieder Netbeans 4, also nochmal runter das gleiche Problem wie beim 5er
das lies ich mir ja noch gefallen, nach 1-2 tagen hab ich es dann vergessen, jetzt gibt es ja
das Studio 2, gerade runtergeladen, wollte installieren, gleicher fehler wie bei 
NB 4.1, NB 5

DER FEHLER!


```
(Windows)

Ich klicke auf die exe 2x

dann sagt er mir was ich installiere ich klicke also auf NEXT >

dann die License, ich klicke auf Accept und auf NEXT >

Dann kann ich wie bei jedem Programm den Install-pfad angeben
ob ich ihn ändere oder original lasse spielt keine rolle

Ich klicke auf NEXT(der installationsprozess sollte starten)
aber stattdessen beendet sich das ganze Installationsmenu
incl. Prozess
```

Der Ordner in dem es installiert werden sollte wird angelgt aber der ist leer

woran kann das liegen!?

java funktioniert auf meinem Pc, auch Programme zu kompilieren, andere
Programme die ich runterlade sind einwandfrei daher auch keine defekten sektoren
oder packetverlust bei der leitung oder sonstwas, das tritt nur bei diesen drei programmen von Sun auf
Betbeans 4, Netbeans 5, Sun Studio Creator 2 :? :bloed:


----------



## bronks (13. Feb 2006)

Welches Windows und welches SP und vor allem welches JDK?


----------



## Samuel.81 (13. Feb 2006)

Hi Windows XP, SP 2 SDK 1.5.0
habe inzwischen auch das sdk deinstalliert und nochmal installiert
und den temp gelöscht


----------



## bronks (14. Feb 2006)

Wow! Das kann dann alles mögliche sein. Folgende Sachen hätte ich zum ausprobieren:
- Deinstalliere das JDK und lad Dir das Bundle NB+JDK
- Bezüglich der Temps: Kennst Du www.ccleaner.com ?
- Festplatte hat genug Platz und ist gesund. Laß mal chkdsk laufen
- Evtl. ein Virus?

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Samuel.81 (14. Feb 2006)

Okay

Ich habe ccleaner benutzt, kein erfolg aber das Programm kannte ich noch nicht, danke guter tipp
Ich habe das JDK nochmals deinstalliert und NB 5 Packet incl JDK 5 installiert > gleicher Fehler <
chkdsk - keine Fehler...

Ich habe alle Prozesse im task manager auf http://www.fileresearchcenter.com/ überprüft, okay
virenscanner sagt auch okay

mir fällt nichts mehr ein...

jetzt da ich virenscanner schreibe manche Programme können diese ja nicht ab...
deaktiviert
[schild=10 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]KEIN Erfolg[/schild]


----------



## Samuel.81 (14. Feb 2006)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ihr mich langsam für verrückt hält

ich hab mir jetzt eine eval von, na ? genau vmware geholt, installiert und netbeans funktioniert...
aber das ist ja keine wirkliche lösung

jedenfalls weis ich jetzt das die packete von Sun funktionieren...

aber was ich jetzt noch machen soll, ausser neu installation, keine ahnung


----------



## bronks (14. Feb 2006)

Es kann sein, daß die Windowsfirewall einen Prozess blockiert, den der Installer braucht. Was für Virenscanner und Firewall hast Du sonst noch laufen?

Mit einfach nur deaktivieren kommt man meistens nicht sehr weit. Du könntest versuchen den Virenscanner und FWs zu deinstallieren und schaun ob es dann geht.


----------



## Samuel.81 (14. Feb 2006)

[schild=9 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]ERFOLG[/schild]

So nach langem suchen und hin und her und und und...

Ich habe das Problem gefunden!

Ich benutze Tuneup Utilities 2004 alias StyleXP um das Windows aussehen zu verändern

einfach auf das normale Windows XP Theme änderen installieren.

Ich habe gerade noch den test gemacht, wenn ich wieder ein Style theme verwende
läuft es auch nach der installation nicht mehr, nur mit normalem XP Theme bzw klassisch oder what ever
aber keine Style themes

So bis dann


Achja wie mach ich einen hacken hinter das Thema für Erledigt?


----------

